# Used LGB track



## chanselman (Jan 7, 2008)

What is a fair price for used LGB track that is in good condition. By good condition I mean that it has been outside in the Arizona sun, the ties are intact and the brass rail has a nice weathered look. Very little run time. R 2 curves, 1 foot, 2 foot and 4 foot sections.


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

$1/foot is what I pay for used track, assuming that they are sections I can use. (R1/R2 curves have no value to me).


----------



## DennisB (Jan 2, 2008)

Even used LGB track can be in good shape and last many more years. I recently purchased 20 yr. old LGB R3 curves for $4 each. It had been well maintained and only the rail clips looked like they need replacing. Regards, Dennis.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

I have bought all of mine for $2 a foot or less. Works fine.


----------

